

Building a 200000 Dollar Business in 11 Months Flat - motyar
http://www.neerajagarwal.net/2012/06/08/building-a-200000-dollar-business-in-11-months-flat/

======
karterk
So the article does not give ANY information on what the author built and/or
what specific things he learned. No idea how this is on the front page.

~~~
drewmck
Looks like he sells WordPress themes: <http://www.inkthemes.com/>

~~~
ricardobeat
And that makes me curious on how that other guy sold $22k (1.2m rupees) in
wordpress themes overnight. Maybe _he_ should have written the blog post!

------
Negitivefrags
"Seriously doing business is all about knowing few key business logics. If you
know, those logics there is no way your business can fail. And I have pretty
much learned them by heart and I am pretty confident, I can take any business
to heights."

Pray tell. I would be interested in hearing what the few things you need to
know to make infallible businesses.

~~~
silentmars
Key business logic #1: get people interested by saying that the awesome stuff
is coming next.

------
brianbreslin
Is he talking about Indian Rupees? I had never heard of a Lakh as a unit of
currency before (wikipedia says its 100,000 units, still not super clear
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakh>)

What is his business? What did he learn from the affiliate who was selling for
him?

~~~
goatcurious
Correct, Lakh is 100K units. It's used commonly with INR, in India.

------
peteforde
This seems vague. Who is this guy and what does he make?

~~~
blitzmohit
Apparently he sold wordpress themes for that amount.
<http://www.inkthemes.com/>

